# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Iluminação em aquários marinhos

## Julio Macieira

Grande parte dos corais fazem simbiose com algas chamadas zooxanthellaes. Essas algas se localizam por todo o tecido do coral. 

 
Zooxanthellae, algas unicelulares presentes no tecido do coral, convertem a luz em 
energia para os corais. São responsáveis pelas lindas cores e tambem ajudam na formação 
das estruturas dos corais 

Tanto corais como algas obtém vantagens nestas associações, o coral com os carboídratos produzidos a partir do metabolismo das algas e as algas com os dejetos orgânicos liberados pelos corais. Por isso corais são considerados de certa forma seres autótrofos. Este assunto é hoje em dia muito discutido e estudado, pois está diretamente ligado às condições dos recifes de corais de todo o mundo. Por causa da fotossíntese realizada pelas algas zooxanthellaes que vem a preocupação e a necessidade de uma iluminação adequada em um aquário de corais. 

Propriedades da luz 

Intensidade: 

A intensidade luminosa é medida na relação lux e lúmens, quanto maiores esses dois parâmetros, maior a intensidade da luz emitida pela fonte luminosa. A intensidade das lâmpadas é apresentada em lúmens /watts. 
Por existirem vários tipos de lâmpadas e cada uma com uma intensidade luminosa diferente, se torna errada a medida de tantos watts por litro, que é muito comum de se ouvir por aí. Exemplificando, uma lâmpada incandescente comum de 150W tem uma intensidade muito mais baixa do que uma HQI da mesma potência. 
No aquário de corais é sempre preferível lâmpadas com intensidades mais altas. Para se ter uma idéia, em um dia de sol, um recife recebe na superfície da água de 60.000 a 100.000 lúmens por metro quadrado e quase metade disso a um metro de coluna de água. Isso evidencia o problema da absorção da luz pela água e da necessidade de lâmpadas eficientes, tentando se aproximar dos parâmetros normais de um recife de corais. 

Espectro luminoso: 

A temperatura de cor é medida em kelvins, quanto mais alta a temperatura de cor mais clara ela será, 6500 K branco puro, 10.000 K branco azulado, 20.000 K azul claro e assim por diante. Se encontram no mercado lâmpadas de 2.700 K a 50.000 K. É dito que lâmpadas com maior a temperatura de cor tem menor tempo de vida útil, perdendo intensidade e cor mais rapidamente, mas uma lâmpada de 10.0000 K pode ser usada por mais tempo para outros fins, já que ainda estará com tons bastante claros após alguns meses de uso e lâmpadas de 6500 K, talvez nem tanto. 


 
Espectro luminoso de uma lâmpada Aqualine 10.000 kelvins 


Os tipos de iluminação: 

As HQI's (Halogen Quartz Iodide, Halógena de Quartzo e Iodo): 

São importadas normalmente para o Brasil modelos bipolares (um pólo em cada extremidade da lâmpada) e nas potências de 70, 150, 250, 400 e 1000 W(sendo os dois últimos modelos mais indicados para uso em tanques e aquários com altura superior ou próximo a um metro). O refletor para o uso no aquário deve ser de alumínio, assim tendo uma resistência maior a oxidação causada pela água salgada. O vidro do refletor é temperado, tendo como função filtrar os raios UV emitidos pela lâmpada que seriam letais para todos os organismos do aquário e para nós mesmos. Hoje em dia, são as mais indicadas, tem uma ótima potência, a mais alta intensidade luminosa e um tamanho bastante compacto por isso, conseguem atingir uma coluna de água maior com alta intensidade luminosa em comparação a outros tipos de lâmpadas usadas em aquários. Criam um visual muito agradável na água fazendo aparecer as ondulações de luz no líquido (igual ao que acontece em piscinas), a desvantagem é que dissipam muito calor e acabam esquentando a água, sendo na maioria das vezes necessário o uso de algum modo de ventilação ou resfriamento da água. Muito importante também é ter cuidado para não tocar no bulbo desta lâmpada, pois a gordura dos dedos manchariam o quartzo comprometendo os raios de luz da lâmpada. Deve-se ter cuidado na hora de manusear o aquário com essas lâmpadas ligadas, pois se algum respingo de água encostar no vidro (temperado) de proteção do refletor, ele estourará. 

 
Lâmpada HQI Aqualine 10.000 K 

Evite olhar diretamente para esta lâmpada e se caso o vidro do refletor vier a quebrar, não ascenda até que o vidro seja substituído. A tampa do aquário para esta iluminação deve ter uma altura de 25 cm e ser aberta em algum ponto para que o ar possa ventilar 

Intensidade luminosa média das HQI's 10.000 kelvins 

150 W - 12.000 lúmens 
250 W - 19.000 lúmens 

Lâmpadas fluorescentes 

Tubulares: São as lâmpadas mais usadas atualmente pelos aquaristas. Vem sendo usadas no aquarismo a cerca de duas décadas por terem um preço mais acessível , serem produzidas (algumas) especialmente para aquarismo e dissiparem pouco calor. 
Existem diferentes tipos e modelos desta lâmpada, as rosada (aquaglo), actínicas , luz do dia e outras. A instalação mais recomendada é a com reatores eletrônicos, pois esquentam menos e são mais econômicos. 

 
Lâmpadas fluorecentes, diversos modelos 

Intensidade luminosa média de lâmpadas fluorescentes: 
Luz do dia, 18 W, 6.000 K - 1.300 lúmens 
Luz do dia, 36 W, 6.000 K- 3.250 lúmens 

Tubulares VHO: 

Tem o mesmo tamanho das tradicionais só que com uma potência maior, desse modo permitem ter uma luminosidade maior ocupando menos espaço na tampa. Essas lâmpadas necessitam de um reator tipo HO. 

Tubulares actínicas: 

Emitem uma cor bem azulada que em funcionamento conjunto com lâmpadas brancas, quebram o branco, dão um tom azulado muito agradável visualmente e ajudam a iniciar e a terminar o fotoperiodo do aquário(ligadas um tempo antes das brancas e desligadas um tempo depois). Acredita que ela emitir tons azulados, ajude a aumentar a taxa de fotossíntese das zooxantellas. Essas lampadas são disponíveis nos modelos normais e VHO. 

Fluorescentes compactas: 
Estão se tornando bastante úteis hoje em dia, possuem reatores embutidos, tem um preço baixo, podem ser encontradas em qualquer mercado ou loja de material elétrico, ocupam menos espaço na tampa do aquário e conseguem concentrar melhor a luz do que as fluorescentes tubulares. 

 
Lâmpada Power Compact 6.500 K 

O ideal é que as lâmpadas tenham uma alta intensidade luminosa, boa temperatura de cor e uma potência adequada ao tamanho do aquário e aos tipos de corais que se deseja ter no mesmo. 

Instalação 

A distância da fonte de luz até a superfície da água geralmente não deve ser superior a 25cm, assim tendo uma incidência luminosa maior dentro da água e atingindo com maior intensidade uma profundidade maior. 
O correto é instalar os reatores e outros aparatos elétricas longe do contato com água, evitando a corrosão, deterioração e um curto-circuito. Em caso de contato com alta umidade ou água, limpar e secar lâmpadas e refletores sempre que apresentarem sujeira ou camadas de sal . 

O fotoperíodo recomendado é de 8 á 12 horas em média, sempre cumprindo o mesmo horário, para isso é muito útil o uso de timers (eletrônicos ou analógicos), esse aparelho acenderá e apagará as luzes no horário pré-determinado por você, diariamente no mesmo horário. Esta constância é muito necessária para que os animais não se estressem e hajam com mais naturalidade. 

A forma que os vidros do aquário foram posicionados interferem na iluminação, aquários com mais de 80 cm de comprimento normalmente tem um travamento (de vidro) na parte superior, essas travas se montadas transversalmente alem de dificultar o manuseio do aquário, filtram a preciosa luz na região em que estão. Nos casos de lâmpadas HQI, as travas podem estourar. Por isso o mais recomendado é o uso de travas francesas, essa trava acompanha o aquário por todas as laterais superiores internas do aquário, facilitando muito o manuseio e não filtrando a luz. Também não deve haver nada entre a fonte de luz e a água, as tampas de vidro filtram a luz, diminuindo muito a entrada dela na água. 

Seguem exemplos de iluminação em um aquário marinho de 100x40x50cm (comprimento, altura e largura) com volume de 200 litros: 

5 fluorescentes power compacts 6400 K e 30 W + uma fluorescente actínica de 30 W (corais moles). 

2 VHO's de 10.000 K e 90 W + uma fluorescente actínica de 30 W (corais moles e poucos corais duros). 

1 HQI de 10.000 K e 150W + uma fluorescente actínica de 30 W (esquema para aquário comunitário de corais duros e moles). 

2 HQI's de 10.000 K e 150 W + uma VHO actínica de 90 W (corais duros principalmente). 

1 HQI de 10.000 K e 250 W (iluminação para corais duros, acroporídeos principalmente). 

No caso de dúvidas na instalação elétrica, consulte um eletricista. 

http://www.ecoprojects.com.br 

*Marcelo Shei* (marceloshei@hotmail.com) 
Graduando em biologia marinha - assessoria profissional em Aquarismo

----------


## Jose Gois

Olá. Estou com uma situação - as minhas luzes pifaram por completo - queimaram-se os balstros electróncios, e a repação feita por dois electristas acabaram com o resto!!!! estou na dúvida se compro mais uma calha de 4 T5 , duas luzes bancas e duas actínicas, ou avanço para LEDS.
 os LEDS são caríssimos, mas vi umas barras chamadas Aquabeam 500, por ~150Euros. estava a pensar se duas delas (há uma versão que combina leds brancos e azuis ) davam para o meu aqua. 
Alguem tem experiencia com estes LEDs? Será que a luz chega?

aqua : 1mx50alto x40 fundo : corais moles essencialmente. 

Agardecia uma opinião .

----------


## marcoferro

eu ainda ficaria em HQI + T5 sempre me deram bons resultados
 :SbSourire:

----------

